
Ask HN: What's it like sifting through remote opportunity applicants? - l2silver
How do you filter through the hundreds of applicants? Is the approach different at all than non-remote jobs? How do you deal with international applicants?
======
JSeymourATL
There’s a Beat The Clock aspect—

In seconds you must determine if this person is Hot or Not.

Meaning, can they demonstrate in their application they have the desired
skills/experience/other strengths, etc...

Essentially, are they within range of someone I want to spend time
interviewing.

I know that GOOD People only pop up their heads up for opportunity
occasionally. They will have options in short order. So I must act quickly.

Additionally, I’m competing with other noise in my world. Constant demands for
my time. Including, the COVID-19 craziness. Wifey is working at home and I’ve
got school age kiddos. Focused Work time blocks are at a premium.

Location not so important. My chief criteria— is the candidate accessible and
responsive.

I’ve found Top Performers in Mendoza, Tulsa, Kiev, and Melbourne. All of them
World Class Pros!

